# Honda EU6500is Exhaust Adapter and Flex Pipe



## TONASKET

Is anyone using the Honda EU6500is Exhaust Adapter and Flex Pipe made by Generator-Line LLC sold on Ebay for about $80. Wonder how it is working and does the 3' exhaust pipe effect the performance of the generator? Thanks.


----------



## PeterB123

I purchased it. I though the kit was of reasonable quality. My only issue is that they didn't debur the ends of th epipe, which I remedied with a Dremmel. I have seen no change in performance. I use mine to vent the exhaust out of my detached garage. I have 2 CO detectors in the garage, and when running, neither has sounded an alarm.

It's a purchase I'd make again.


----------



## TONASKET

Thanks for the reply. I was thinking of just buying the exhaust kit only. 

When you run your generator in the detached garage do you notice much of a rise in the temperature of the room because of the cooling air temp or do you have a vent for that or keep a door or window open?


----------



## PeterB123

I bought the exhaust only kit as well.

When I run it, if it's raining, I just keep the 'regular' door open to the breezeway. If it's not raining, I lift the large double door. Either way, I keep a fan blowing over the unit. 

I haven't noticed a rise in the temperature, but I would think it would cause additional heat.


----------



## Robert Coats

I've had conversations with a few customers who run an EU6500is in an enclosed space, either for noise abatement or weather protection. 

Both have told me the spark arrester screen become clogged often, causing backpressure and poor engine performance. Cleaning them resolves the problem, but it's back in less that 50 hours in some cases. 

This happens in such an environment when the generator is forced to intake "fresh" air that happens to be dense with hot, and oxygen-poor exhaust gas. This causes the engine to run rich, releasing some unburned fuel that eventually clogs over the arrester screen. It also makes the engine and genset run hotter, shortening oil life, engine life, and efficiency of the generator itself. Nothing can reduce the power of a generator more than excessive heat. 

The EU6500is has a "heat out" port (the grilled section on the rear) as well as the actual exhaust pipe. While extending the pipe itself might not cause any significant performance loss, allowing the heated air out of the grilled upper port without a way to vent it would just allow this hot air to be drawn into the air cleaner. 

All that said, just running a while during a power outage might take a while for any problems to surface, if you don't count fire hazards and what might happen if children or animals were to get to close and linger around the running generator.

-Chicken Little 
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## TONASKET

Thanks again.... I roll my EU6500is out the garage man door from an attached garage onto a very small cement pad and cover it with a Gen-Tent. They reciently came out with a kit for the EU6500is to mount the Gen-Tent.

The reason I was looking at the 3' flex exhaust pipe kit was to move the exhaust gas a little farther away from the house. I was wonder how the exhaust would work if I bought a 6'-8' flex pipe from McMaster-Carr or someone like that. I didn't want to hurt the performance of the Gen.

Thanks for the heads up on recycled cooling air. I think that running the Gen in an unattached garage with a door open would not cause this problem.


----------



## PeterB123

Since my exhaust pipe extender sends the exhaust OUT of my garage, I don't see my generator having an issue sucking exhaust back into the intake.

This is where my exhaust goes. You can put your hand by it and feel the exhaust pumping out.


----------



## PeterB123

Oh, and unless the Honda exhaust contains no CO, my 2 CO detectors would agree with me that the exhaust remains outside far from my Honda's intake.


----------



## TONASKET

Peter.. what is that exhaust pipe and cover that you have...??


----------



## dgkula

*details on the cover/thimble?*

Hi Peter, I would be very interested in detail on your venting. I would like to do something identical bit need help on which parts to use. Thx


----------



## PeterB123

Sorry, I just now noticed these questions.

I bought my kit on ebay. I'm not sure if this is the seller, but it's the same kit - gen-line | eBay

I bought the "cover" on the side of my garage from Lowes. It's a fairly standard vent that most hardware stores will carry. I just used some metal screening material to keep critters from crawling in the exhaust hose through it. The new exhaust pipe fits nicely in the vent, and then I used header pipe wrap (purchased at any auto parts store) to seal it and keep exhaust fumes from leaking back.


----------

